# Bees for sale. NE TX



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Nucleus (starter) bees with new 2016 queen $150. Full sized hives also available. I'm happy to give you a beginners lesson when you come to pick up your bees. All my bees are chemical free. I teach a gentle method of manipulation and my bees are gentle enough that normally no smoke is required. Beekeeper with 25 yrs experience.


----------



## DBFarms (Apr 29, 2016)

We are considering bees on our property. We are in ne Texas as well!! We don't NEED them yet, but I think it would be cool to try


----------



## mdstrong14 (Nov 23, 2015)

As soon as we finish our house this fall I'll look you up. That is something we have on our bucket list to add to the farm. Need some research and a HOUSE first! LOL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've moved my bees north for the summer already. I'll start taking nucleus hive orders in January for Texas. www.easttxbees.com


----------

